# Nanolex Professional sealant review. 4 month test.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*Price & Availablilty:*
Price £69.99-£89.95
Links to resellers in UK:
http://www.monzacarcare.com/nanolex-professional-sealants/nanolex-professional-paint-sealant/0/
http://www.elitedetailer.com/produc...sCsid=74f86feabf16833dddb8b0521e062905&cPath=
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/nanolex-car-care-and-detailing-products.html.html
And in Ireland:
http://www.cleancar.ie/reflection-perfection-en.html

Some do not list the product, but I am sure a quick call will help. One thing I did find was a massive variation in the retail price from different on line sellers so I guess it will pay to shop around as there is almost a 30% saving depending on who you purchase from.

*
Used on:*
2003 Mercedes-Benz E320 CDi in Brilliant Silver. This car was used as it it a regular maintenance customer who does a lot of miles on a stretch of mixed roads taking in Motorway driving, country road and all in between. The car received a single stage enhancement which removed some surface marks but left deeper marks and cleaned the surface for the application of this product. I felt this was best as it would be more true to life with most cars receiving a quick machine polish rather than a full multi stage correction which would leave a better finish to begin with.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:
*
Nanolex nanotechnology sealants are hightech - long-term surface sealants for all painted (lacquered) surfaces - cars, motorcycles, boats, aeroplanes, motor homes, etc.
With this protection dust and light dirt will simply come off in rain. Insect remains are much easier to remove. 
Various tests have shown that the sealant has very high durability lasting to 18 months if the car is washed by hand only (using pH-neutral shampoo).
Our nanotechnology sealants are not cleaning fluids or polishes, but a transparent microfilm, that attaches itself to the surface being sealed, making it smoother and so decreases the angle for materials that come into contact with it. The so-called Lotus-effect is thus achieved.
Surfaces sealed with Nanolex repel water, oil and dirt, have antistatic characteristics and protect against chemical and biological damage. Water, oil and dirt can be removed easily, but if the car is very dirty it can be cleaned with a high pressure hose and a microfiber cloth.
The coating is exceptionally long lasting - when applied in accordance with our guidelines the car is protected for 2+ years

*Packaging:*
A small 50ml spray bottle. The spray head failed half way through the application so I had to transfer it to another bottle to finish the application. 
*
Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear liquid with a chemical smell, but not over powering.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

N/A.

*Ease Of Use:*
Went on easily and buffed off easily. Would be good having someone to help who could walk round behind you removing the product as you go to the next panel.

*Finish:*
This left a really nice deep reflection which surprised me on a silver car there were great reflections and it brought out a real wetness to the paint that I did not expect. To touch the panel felt slick and smooth but not in a greasy way. Beading was really good and left virtually no residual watermarking. Below are a few of the finished pictures.
Pictures:

















































































*Durability:*
Now this is why this test is 4 months in the making. The car arrived over the other night for its quarterly maintenance tidy and top up before heading into the winter months. In the 4 months since the Nanolex application the owner has followed my instructions I only applying the pH neutral snow foam through the power washer lance letting it dwell for a few minutes and then hosing it off and not using any sponges or wash mitts. The owner has been really happy as he said that the car always came up as good as new with just a simple soap and rinse and he has found no need to give the car a full "proper" wash in the 4 months that he has been doing it. Recently he has noticed a bit of residual water marking but nothing that would really bother him.
Onto the pictures, the car was washed with a pH neutral snow foam with no added wax left to dwell and rinsed off it was then given a quick wipe with a drying towel to aid the pictures. One thing I did notice was the complete lack of tar spotting. There was not one piece of tar stuck to the paint even though the car has been tested through the summer months. The beading was looser but still evident and the water sheeted off easily. Once dried off the car looked amazing and the shine was defiantly still there. A really nice product to use; will be interesting to see what it is like next quarter. 
Pictures:






























































































































*Value:*
It is expensive for the initial purchase saying a bottle will do a maximum of 2 applications, but after seeing the massive reduction in work needed to maintain it you really could just work on a 6 monthly program of car care and when you look at it like this and the time saved during washes and 6 weekly top ups coupled to the fact that there is no need to really use any other product then it does work out quite cost effective. I will be using it again.

*Overall DW Rating: 95%*









*Conclusion:*

I was a bit sceptical about these sort of products in general I just did not know what to expect. Once the car came back it was evident that the product was still working away even if the beading had become a bit looser the fact that the car had no bonded contaminants was a clear indicator as to how good it is. As for application you have to be very careful and ensure that the entire product is removed before it hardens. We tried our sample on a scrap bonnet and it was a good session with FCP to remove the entire residue after a few hours! All in all a great product and if the bottle probably had a better spray head it would have been faultless. Again thanks for reading.

Thankyou to Florian and Nanolex for supplying this product for reviewing and being patient whilst I extended the test from just initial application. 
If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: [http://www.nanolex.de/en]


----------

